# My first ever wedding shoot!



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

That's right, this weekend I got to shoot my first ever wedding! It was a small wedding for some close friends, but it enabled me to shoot 600 photos throughout the day and both myself and the couple were over the moon with the results.

I thought I'd upload a select few for DW to see and pass opinion on. It was a beautiful sunny day and everyone involved was friendly and very co-operative when needed. I really enjoyed doing these kind of photos! :thumb:

The photos will go in order from the start to the end of the day, and pretty much all of the formal photos have been missed out since they're fairly personal.

Anyway I'll shut up now and let the pictures speak for themselves;



















































































































































































*Equipment List:*
Nikon D50
Nikon 18-55mm AF-S DX
Nikon 50mm f1.8 AF
Nikon 55-200mm AF-S DX
Nikon SB400 Speedlight
Omni-Fen SS400 Diffuser
Giotto's UV Filter
Hoya UV Filter
Kingston 2GB SD Card
​


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Those are cracking mate, i LOVE the 70's/80's look of the filter of some of those photos. The Bride and Groom will be very happy with them :thumb:


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

cracking pics and the first bird in the pics is damn tasty


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice.

Bret


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Those are cracking mate, i LOVE the 70's/80's look of the filter of some of those photos:


+1

What did you use that created that look? You should be well chuffed with the results :thumb:


----------



## rickmar1690 (Aug 8, 2008)

super pics, I own a minilab and spend the the day printing and adjusting botched wedding efforts. These shots are easily as good as the pros that fequent my lab. Your use of lighting is excellent, keep up the good work.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Brilliant Set there, they will be over the moon :thumb::thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice work Lloyd :thumb:

some very nice shots there


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

caddyman said:


> cracking pics and the first bird in the pics is damn tasty


:lol: She's a very nice girl, her boyfriend is the one with the disposable camera in his hand in one of the photos.



swordjo said:


> Those are cracking mate, i LOVE the 70's/80's look of the filter of some of those photos. The Bride and Groom will be very happy with them :thumb:





FocusTDCi180 said:


> +1
> 
> What did you use that created that look? You should be well chuffed with the results :thumb:


It's a series of filters found on DeviantArt. They're very useful.



rickmar1690 said:


> super pics, I own a minilab and spend the the day printing and adjusting botched wedding efforts. These shots are easily as good as the pros that fequent my lab. Your use of lighting is excellent, keep up the good work.


Thanks! Luckily the weather was on my side!



MARKETMAN said:


> Brilliant Set there, they will be over the moon :thumb::thumb:


They have been very happy with what they've seen so far, I'm sending them a DVD with all of the photos on soon so I'll see what they say when they get it!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Exceptional results mate, you should be rightly proud as previously said better than some pro shots I have seen!!!

What were the deviantart filters? I am on there too so will go look for them! I would love to know for a shoot I am doing tomorrow?

Ta!!:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Exceptional results mate, you should be rightly proud as previously said better than some pro shots I have seen!!!
> 
> What were the deviantart filters? I am on there too so will go look for them! I would love to know for a shoot I am doing tomorrow?
> 
> Ta!!:thumb:


Thanks! :thumb:

The filters can be found here;

http://photoshop-stock.deviantart.com/art/Vintage-Effect-Ps-Actions-100468287


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Thanks! :thumb:
> 
> The filters can be found here;
> 
> http://photoshop-stock.deviantart.com/art/Vintage-Effect-Ps-Actions-100468287


`Cheers buddy, how do I extract the action from that page? can';t seem to see a download button?

Scratch that found it I was being a ****


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> `Cheers buddy, how do I extract the action from that page? can';t seem to see a download button?
> 
> Scratch that found it I was being a ****


:lol: No problem, check out the most favourited of all time Actions, some very useful stuff on there;

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=resources/applications/psactions&order=9


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> :lol: No problem, check out the most favourited of all time Actions, some very useful stuff on there;
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=resources/applications/psactions&order=9


Cool, Ive got it in CS3 but the play button in my actions palatte has the no entry sign, have tried it with a selection and without!!:wall:

Sorted it!!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

What a fantastic set of pics!


----------



## rickmar1690 (Aug 8, 2008)

how do you intend to present these shots to lucky couple? I have recently handled some of Tony Sarlo's latest photo books at a trade show, the finish they provide is super, check them out, websites dodgy but the albums are good. Graphistudio is even better, slightly more expensive but fantastic quality, just giving you advice from being in the trade hope you don't mind.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

They have requested to just have them all on DVD so they can do whatever they want with them. I did suggest having them printed and presented properly but the groom is a graphic designer and he wants to make his own book up. :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Great pics


----------



## treaclesponge (May 29, 2008)

Excellent pics Lloyd, you should be proud! Are you going to name and shame the guy that wore a pair of Converse's to a wedding!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great candid shots lloyd!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Brilliant mate :thumb:


----------

